# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair fiber concealers....

## Bald Pitt

hey just have a few questions for people that have tried fiber expanders/concealers whatever you wanna call em. I have enough density for the time being in the front but im thinning in the vertex. I wouldn't say i have oily skin but id say somewhere in between. is this a viable option or is it more snake oil from the hair loss industry. I recently came across something called CABOKI lol. the name itself makes me question its effectiveness. I lead a fairly active lifestyle just got into MMA a couple days ago. so obviously i wouldnt use it in that kind of scenario. mostly for going downtown trying to pick up some bar rats as i refer to them thanks.

----------


## fitness-man

hmm..i like that stuff.  never seen it before.

i personally use dermmatch...i like it. i have shorter hair so its fine.

i am going to try that stuff above.

----------


## forex123

> hmm..i like that stuff.  never seen it before.
> 
> i personally use dermmatch...i like it. i have shorter hair so its fine.
> 
> i am going to try that stuff above.


 I completely agree with you

-------------------
bbq nj

----------


## bigmac

Nanogen and Dermmatch, both excellent products.

----------


## Smega

Just received nanogen two days ago. I'm a nw6, so it doesn't look right in the front. However, it looks okay with short hair on the crown. 


Won't wear it until something better comes along though. Good luck with caboki!

----------


## JonB.

I used to use couvre as a base ..then blow dry and gel my hair for style. Then use Toppik to take some of the shine away from the courvre ..

It worked great for about 10 years and then as the front hair became so thin.....these products no longer worked well so I went for microhair pigmentation and a short hair look and now I"m free! 

JB

----------

